# reparação de Campbell



## trodrigues (27 Set 2010 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

Tenho instalada no meu local de trabalho uma estação Campbell.
Recentemente perdi a comunicação entre a estação e o PC e estou com dificuldade em conseguir assistencia técnica para a mesma.
Já tentei a Vórtice em Lisboa, que só faz reparações a estações instaladas por eles e a Quantific em Coimbra, que estou dependente de uma deslocação deles a Lisboa o que acontece tão raramente que estou á espera á mais de 2 meses.
Alguem me consegue indicar uma empresa reparadora na zona de Lisboa/Cascais ou que se preste a fazer a deslocação?
gtiagor@gmail.com

desde já o meu obrigado

abraço


----------



## tacapica (25 Fev 2011 às 15:26)

Pode descrever melhor a avaria?!?!
Qd diz que perdeu comunicação, verificou se o cabo de ligação está de alguma maneira danificado?


----------

